# Where To Buy Fermaid-k/superfood And Goferm?



## DJbrewer (24/2/10)

Hi all,

I am in Melbourne.
Does anyone know where I can buy Fermaid-K or Superfood, as well as Goferm(?) ?

DAP is easy to come by but I cannot find those other two. All the LHBS have different packs, all labelled Yeast Nutrient (which I have used for cider) but I do not know what it is.

I do not mind getting stuff posted to me from interstate.

any help appreciated.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (24/2/10)

just had a friend ring me some of each back from the states. morebeer has it, but postage is prohibitively expensive. I've not seen it retail in Aus.


----------



## DJbrewer (24/2/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> just had a friend ring me some of each back from the states. morebeer has it, but postage is prohibitively expensive. I've not seen it retail in Aus.




thanks. I doubt I would need 10kg so posting 80g may be expensive...

i guess i could use DAP and a "yeast nutrient", although i am concerned that it may already have DAP in it...


----------



## davewaldo (24/2/10)

I did a fair bit of looking around for fermaid-K in Australia with no luck. What I did find was Bintani yeast nutrient which has a VERY similar makeup to Fermaid-K. 

CraftBrewer sells the Bintani stuff, and I think other stores do as well. 

And yes, all yeast nutrients will contain DAP. Only Go-ferm doesn't which I used to buy from the morebeer (or morewinemaking) but I think they have stopped selling it now.

Good luck! Are you planning on using this for Mead?


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/10)

there's a melbourne bulk buy on at the moment for yeast and nutrients for meads etc. have a look in the BB section.
no fermaide etc but similar stuff that does the job.


----------



## DJbrewer (24/2/10)

davewaldo said:


> I did a fair bit of looking around for fermaid-K in Australia with no luck. What I did find was Bintani yeast nutrient which has a VERY similar makeup to Fermaid-K.
> 
> CraftBrewer sells the Bintani stuff, and I think other stores do as well.
> 
> ...




thanks for the reply.
I bought my Yeast Nutrient from craftbrewer so I can check that out again.
yes, i was going to use it with the mead, and was going to buy individual ingredients so i could better manage the nutrient addition.


----------



## DJbrewer (24/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> there's a melbourne bulk buy on at the moment for yeast and nutrients for meads etc. have a look in the BB section.
> no fermaide etc but similar stuff that does the job.



Hi,

thanks for the reply and pointer to the bulk buy.
I will have a look at that. the only problem is that i just don't brew enough and the yeast may not last long enough...teh solution could be to simply brew more! how long does dry yeast last in the fridge?

thanks.


----------



## Wolfy (24/2/10)

DJbrewer said:


> I will have a look at that. the only problem is that i just don't brew enough and the yeast may not last long enough...teh solution could be to simply brew more! how long does dry yeast last in the fridge?


One yeast manufacturer quotes a 2 year life, another says 3 years from the packaging date.
Keep them in the fridge and it should be fine for a while.

I've also not been able to find/buy the specific yeast nutrients you've been looking for (locally), but the Bintani yeast nutrient and DAP seem to do just as well (even if they can't tell us what's in it).


----------



## DUANNE (24/2/10)

sorry for the hijack, but ive been using the wyeast nutrient for a while now.does any one know if this is any good or am i wasting my money?


----------



## DJbrewer (25/2/10)

Wolfy said:


> One yeast manufacturer quotes a 2 year life, another says 3 years from the packaging date.
> Keep them in the fridge and it should be fine for a while.
> 
> I've also not been able to find/buy the specific yeast nutrients you've been looking for (locally), but the Bintani yeast nutrient and DAP seem to do just as well (even if they can't tell us what's in it).




Thanks for the tip on "shelf"-life, Wolfy.
Yes, not sure why these items are not for sale here...


----------

